# αποσάθρωση όχι *αποσάρθρωση



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2009)

Χιλιάδες *αποσάρθρωση στο Διαδίκτυο, και πολλά απ' αυτά σε επίσημες και επιστημονικές σελίδες, όπως αυτή ή αυτή!


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Σε δύο μόνο λέξεις βρίσκουμε αυτό το γλωσσοδετικό «ρθρ», καθώς και στα παράγωγα και σύνθετα από αυτές:

στο *άρθρο* και στον *όρθρο*

(*άρθρο*: αδιάρθρωτος, αναδιαρθρώνω, αναδιάρθρωση, αναδιαρθρωτικός, αναρθρία, άναρθρος, ανάρθρωτος, αντιαρθριτικός, απεξάρθρωση, αποδιαρθρώνω, αποδιάρθρωση, αρθραλγία, αρθρεκτομή, αρθρίδιο, αρθρικός, αρθρίτιδα, αρθριτικός, αρθρογραφία, αρθρογραφικός, αρθρογράφος, αρθρογραφώ, αρθροπάθεια, αρθροπλαστική, αρθρόποδο, αρθροσκόπηση, αρθροσκοπία, αρθροσκόπιο, αρθρωδία, αρθρώνω, άρθρωση, αρθρωτικός, αρθρωτός, διαρθρώνω, διάρθρωση, διαρθρωτικός, δυσαρθρία, έναρθρος, ενδαρθρικός, εξάρθρημα, εξάρθρωμα, εξαρθρώνω, εξάρθρωση, εξαρθρωτικός, νευροαρθριτισμός, οστεοαρθρικός, οστεοαρθρίτιδα, περιαρθρικός, περιαρθρίτιδα, πολυαρθρίτιδα, σπονδυλαρθρίτιδα, σπονδυλεξάρθρωση, συναρθρώνω, συνάρθρωση, ύδραρθρο, ψευδάρθρωση κ.ά. — *όρθρος*: ορθρίζω, ορθρινός, όρθριος κ.ά.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Με μια άναρθρη κραυγή (φταίει και η ορθρινή αρθραλγία μου), ο παρών *αρθυρόρστρομος αρθρογράφος διαμαρτύρεται διότι αποδιαρθρώθηκε ο συλλογισμός του κι εξαρθρώθηκε η γλώσσα του, *προσπαρθρώντας να αρθρώσει όλες αυτές τις συν-αρθρωμένες λέξεις, *ορθρώς *αραρδριασμένες αλλά χωρίς άρθρα... 
Κι άντε τώρα να περιμένω τον όρθρο για να αναδιαρθρωθώ, γιατί *ορθροπερδικός ούτε για δείγμα, κυριακάτικα! Ευτυχώς που μου 'στειλαν πεσκέσι μια γκαμπόπιτα (=σπανακολεμονοπορτοκαλομανταρινομηλοροδακινοβερικοκοφραουλοκερασοκαρπουζοδαμασκηνοτυροχορτο-κοτολουκανικοχυλόπιτα). 
@ *Αλεξάρνδρα: Και οι επιστήμονες κάνουν ενίοτε λάθη, αν και οι περισσότεροι *προσπαρθρούν εκ των υστέρων να τα μπαλώσουν, συνήθως με δικαιολογίες *σαρθρές έωλες. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2009)

Μια εξήγηση μπορεί να είναι επίσης κάποια παρανόηση με το σάρωθρο και την πρόθεση απο- (που αποτελειώνει κάτι), ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε την εικόνα του αποσαθρούμενου εδάφους, που ο άνεμος το «σκουπίζει» και το σκορπίζει χιλιόμετρα μακριά όπως σηκώνει η σκούπα τις σκόνες.


----------

